# New to me Cookshack smokette



## S-met (Oct 22, 2019)

I have an opportunity for a very well priced Cookshack Smokette sm008. I'm going to look at it later this week. Owner sent me pics, it looks very well cared for.

Any red-flags I should be wary of?


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 22, 2019)

I’ve heard great things about 
Cookshack cookers. How old is that model? Do you know if they still supply parts for it?


----------



## S-met (Oct 22, 2019)

Date of manufacturer is 8-22-2000


----------



## S-met (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks like their website has replacement thermostat, heating element, racks and wood/smoke box.

Also has cover and casters if wanted.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 23, 2019)

Cookshacks are pretty good quality smokers, a guy I know from a camper forum has one, loves it. They don't have wide temperature fluctuations from what he has told me and on the low end do a fine job on smoking sausage , bacon, and hams. Grab the casters and cover, your most likely going to want to store it out of the weather. RAY


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 23, 2019)

I bought a used 008 also. Before I paid, I plugged it in, heating element got hot right away and turned off when I turned the thermostat down.  Took it home, seasoned it and did a smoke.  Only problem was the thermostat stayed on heat mode until manually turned off. Burned my pulled pork.  Easy fix though by ordering thermostat from Cookshack and replacing. Because of that, I added a pilot light so I would know at a glance the thermostat is cycling.  Search Amazon for Alpinetech PL8B 8mm 5/16" 120V AC/DC LED Metal Signal Indicator Pilot Dash Light (Red).


----------



## rjob (Oct 23, 2019)

Have the SM160. You will find the unit easy to use. Follow Cookshacks recommendations for weight of wood to use. Typically use 3-4 oz of wood. Very easy to add more wood than needed. Go light on the wood and develop the smoke taste you like.
Only negative parts are $$$$!
Cookshack has a forumn, not as active as SMF, but you can search for information regarding the 008.


----------



## dls1 (Oct 23, 2019)

My first Cookshack smoker was/is a 008 which I got nearly 20 years ago so it's essentially the same unit that you're considering. Over all the years, with a lot of use, it's never missed a beat, and I've never had any mechanical problems, or a need to purchase any replacement parts. Also, I never had a need to do any modifications or purchase additional components to assist/improve its performance. Its always worked as advertised.

It's always sat outside, under cover, on a deck off of the kitchen. It's worked well in sub-zero temps as well as temps over 100F. I once did an overnight smoke when the outside ambient temp was -27F, and after taking a little longer than normal to come up to my desired cook temp, it worked as usual.


----------



## S-met (Oct 23, 2019)

rjob said:


> Have the SM160. You will find the unit easy to use. Follow Cookshacks recommendations for weight of wood to use. Typically use 3-4 oz of wood. Very easy to add more wood than needed. Go light on the wood and develop the smoke taste you like.
> Only negative parts are $$$$!
> Cookshack has a forumn, not as active as SMF, but you can search for information regarding the 008.


I've been on their site a bit and checked out replacement parts. Site is clearly not as active nor user friendly to find what I'm looking for as here, but will probably join there too if I end up with the unit. People seemed though.


----------



## S-met (Oct 25, 2019)

It is no longer a maybe. Picked up the smoker today for a craigslist steal. Not bragging, just super excited to pick this up for less than 1/3 the price. No plan on an inaugural smoke, but I would not be surprised if I smoke unplanned just for sh!ts&giggles.

Just remember, it's all sh!ts & giggles until someone giggles & sh!ts.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 26, 2019)

I got a stainless steel exhaust fitting from Smokin-It.  Looks much nice than the stock galvanized fitting .  Has a lower profile both inside and out. I think it was less than $20.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2019)

Very nice and congrats on the deal!


----------



## rjob (Oct 26, 2019)

You will enjoy the 008. One operating suggestion always check your vent and drain for obstructions prior to smoking.


----------



## S-met (Oct 26, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I got a stainless steel exhaust fitting from Smokin-It.  Looks much nice than the stock galvanized fitting .  Has a lower profile both inside and out. I think it was less than $20.


I can't seem to find this on their site, did you have to call the company?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 26, 2019)

I used email. I'm sure it is a standard fitting, but since Smokin-it had it, just got it from them.


----------



## S-met (Nov 9, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I bought a used 008 also. Before I paid, I plugged it in, heating element got hot right away and turned off when I turned the thermostat down.  Took it home, seasoned it and did a smoke.  Only problem was the thermostat stayed on heat mode until manually turned off. Burned my pulled pork.  Easy fix though by ordering thermostat from Cookshack and replacing. Because of that, I added a pilot light so I would know at a glance the thermostat is cycling.  Search Amazon for Alpinetech PL8B 8mm 5/16" 120V AC/DC LED Metal Signal Indicator Pilot Dash Light (Red).


I put it in my Amazon list, great deal! I'm not ready to mod yet - few other projects taking priority. Could you post a pic of what you did?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 9, 2019)

Here is a pic of the new vent outlet.


----------



## S-met (Nov 9, 2019)

Is that the led just above the temp dial(12 o'clock). And its wired in line so it's only lit when the heating element is running?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 9, 2019)

*Yes, it is spliced into thermostat output and then to neutral post by power cord.  So it only comes on when thermostat is sending power to element. 
Red wire from pilot is tied into thermostat, black wire from pilot light turns into blue and is routed down to power cord and spliced into neutral there. (If you do this, and it doesn't light up, you may need to reverse leads.  On this led the red is positive. I've had some where black is positive.)*


----------

